# Clomid~(clomiphene citrate)



## heavyiron (Mar 9, 2010)

*Clomid*

*(clomiphene citrate)*

Clomid is a SERM (selective estrogen receptor modulator) similar to Tamoxifen. It is typically used to induce ovulation in females by blocking estrogen in selective tissue in the body. Clomid opposes the negative feedback of estrogens on the Hypothalamic Pituitary Ovarian Axis which enhances the release of LH and FSH. Some women report a reduction in female pattern fat deposits when employing a SERM during an anabolic androgenic steroid cycle but typically Nolvadex would be preferred for this purpose over Clomid.

I consider Clomid THE recovery drug and would never go into post cycle therapy without it. In men the effects of Clomid are much more pronounced than women as an increase in FSH and LH will cause a rise in natural Testosterone. This is a very useful compound at the end of an aas cycle because Testosterone quickly falls below baseline levels when steroids are withdrawn. This decline in Testosterone then allows the effects of cortisol to wreak havoc on our new muscle. We quickly go from an anabolic to catabolic state. Thankfully this crash can be mitigated with Clomid.

So how do we maximize the benefits of this recovery medicine? First we need to determine the clearance time of the aas being used. In other words, how long will it take for the steroid to reach baseline Testosterone levels? Most steroids have a published duration in which they are no longer elevating Testosterone above natural levels but this is only an estimate as cycle duration, scar tissue and many multiple depots may extend release times of the aas administered when using injectable compounds. Once it is determined when to employ Clomid therapy should be about 4-6 weeks in duration. I like to start with a dose of 100mg???s daily for 3 weeks and then reduce that dose to 50mg daily the remainder of the therapy. I recommend using a low dose aromatase inhibitor concurrently with Clomid to keep aromatase activity controlled during recovery

Clomid may be used on cycle to block the effects of estrogen in male breast tissue therefore reducing the likelihood of gynecomastia however Nolvadex seems the preferred medicine for this purpose. Clomid may also be employed during a steroid cycle to keep the testes from complete shutdown but low dose HCG would be preferred instead.

Clomid users have reported various side effects like dizziness, vision problems, emotional swings and nausea. I personally have had mild vision issues while on Clomid but they went away when I stopped using the medicine. Overall Clomid is a relatively safe compound and in my estimation an absolute necessity for proper recovery.

Written by heavyiron


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 9, 2010)

*Clomiphene Citrate Effects on Testosterone/Estrogen Ratio in Male Hypogonadism*

Ahmad Shabsigh, MD 1 , Young Kang, MD 1 , Ridwan Shabsign, MD 1 , Mark Gonzalez, MD 1 , Gary Liberson, MD 1 , Harry Fisch, MD 1 , and Erik Goluboff, MD 1 
1 Department of Urology, NY Presbyterian Medical Center, New York, NY, USA 
Correspondence to Harry Fisch, MD, 944 Park Ave, New York, NY 10020, USA. Tel: 212-879-0800; Fax: 212-988-1634; E-mail: harryfisch@aol.com 
Copyright Blackwell Publishing Ltd 2005

*ABSTRACT*

*Aim.* Symptomatic late-onset hypogonadism is associated not only with a decline in serum testosterone, but also with a rise in serum estradiol. These endocrine changes negatively affect libido, sexual function, mood, behavior, lean body mass, and bone density. Currently, the most common treatment is exogenous testostosterone therapy. This treatment can be associated with skin irritation, gynecomastia, nipple tenderness, testicular atrophy, and decline in sperm counts. In this study we investigated the efficacy of clomiphene citrate in the treatment of hypogonadism with the objectives of raising endogenous serum testosterone (T) and improving the testosterone/estrogen (T/E) ratio.

*Methods.* Our cohort consisted of 36 Caucasian men with hypogonadism defined as serum testosterone level less than 300 ng/dL. Each patient was treated with a daily dose of 25 mg clomiphene citrate and followed prospectively. Analysis of baseline and follow-up serum levels of testosterone and estradiol levels were performed.

*Results.* The mean age was 39 years, and the mean pretreatment testosterone and estrogen levels were 247.6 ± 39.8 ng/dL and 32.3 ± 10.9, respectively. By the first follow-up visit (4???6 weeks), the mean testosterone level rose to 610.0 ± 178.6 ng/dL (P < 0.00001). Moreover, the T/E ratio improved from 8.7 to 14.2 (P < 0.001). There were no side effects reported by the patients.

*Conclusions.* Low dose clomiphene citrate is effective in elevating serum testosterone levels and improving the testosterone/estadiol ratio in men with hypogonadism. This therapy represents an alternative to testosterone therapy by stimulating the endogenous androgen production pathway. Shabsigh A, Kang Y, Shabsign R, Gonzalez M, Liberson G, Fisch H, and Goluboff E. Clomiphene citrate effects on testosterone/estrogen ratio in male hypogonadism. J Sex Med 2005;2:716???721.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 9, 2010)

*The Effects of Aging in Normal Men on Bioavailable Testosterone and Luteinizing Hormone Secretion: Response to Clomiphene Citrate* *

JOYCE S. TENOVER, ALVIN M. MATSUMOTO, STEPHEN R. PLYMATE and WILLIAM J. BREMNER 
Geriatric Research, Education, and Clinical Center and Endocrinology Section, Veterans Administration Medical Center; Population Center for Research in Reproduction; Divisions of Gerontology and Geriatric Medicine and Endocrinology, Department of Medicine, University of Washington School of Medicine Seattle, Washington 98195
Department of Clinical Investigation, Madigan Army Medical Center (S.R.P.) Tacoma, Washington 98431 

Address requests for reprints to: Dr. Joyce S. Tenover, Harborview Medical Center (ZA-87), 325 9th Avenue, Seattle, Washington 98104.

Serum testosterone (T) levels in men decline with age while serum LH levels, as measured by RIA, increase. To assess if the decline in serum T levels in healthy aging men is paralleled by an age-related decline in the bioavailable nonsex hormone-binding globulin (SHBG)-bound fraction of T and to determine whether there are age-related changes in LH secretion or LH control of T production, we studied 29 young (aged 22???35 yr) and 26 elderly (aged 65???84 yr) healthy men. All men had single random blood samples drawn, and 14 men in each age group underwent frequent blood sampling for 24 h, both before and after 7 days of clomiphene citrate (CC) administration. Both mean 24-h serum total T levels and non-SHBG-bound T were reduced in elderly men compared to those in young men (P < 0.05), while estradiol and SHBG levels were similar in the 2 age groups. Serum FSH determined by RIA and LH by RIA and bioassay were higher in the elderly men compared to those in young men (P < 0.05), but the ratios of LH bioactivity to immunoreactivity and the LH pulse frequency and amplitude were similar. After CC administration, mean serum total T and non-SHBG-bound levels in young men increased by 100% and 304%, respectively, while in older men these values increased by only 32% and 8%, respectively. However, CC-stimulated LH pulse characteristics and serum levels of estradiol, SHBG, FSH, and bioactive and immunoreactive LH were similar in the 2 groups. 

Thus, both at baseline and after CC stimulation, elderly men had significantly lower serum total T and non-SHBG-bound (bioavailable) T levels than did young men, despite similar or increased levels of bioactive LH and similar bioactive to immunoreactive LH ratios and LH pulse characteristics. These results suggest that major age-related changes in the hypothalamicpituitary-testicular axis occur at the level of the testes and are manifested by decreased responsiveness to bioactive LH. Administration of CC to young and elderly men resulted in similar changes in LH pulse characteristics and LH bioactivity and immunoreactivity, suggesting preserved hypothalamic-pituitary responsiveness in the elderly. 


* This work supported in part by the V.A., NIH Grant P50-HD-12629, and the Clinical Research Center Facility at the University of Washington, supported by NIH Grant RR-37. Portions of this work have been published in abstract form (Clin Res 34:24A and 430A, 1986; Clin Res 35:402A, 1987). 

Received May 4, 1987.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 9, 2010)

*Recovery of persistent hypogonadism by clomiphene in males with prolactinomas under dopamine agonist treatment.*

Ribeiro RS, Abucham J.

Division of Endocrinology, Department of Medicine, Escola Paulista de Medicina, Universidade Federal de São Paulo, Rua Pedro de Toledo, 910. São Paulo 04039-002, Brasil.

*CONTEXT:* Persistence of hypogonadism is common in male patients with prolactinomas under dopamine agonist (DA) treatment. Conventional therapy with testosterone causes undesirable fluctuations in serum testosterone levels and inhibition of spermatogenesis. 

*OBJECTIVE:* To evaluate the use of clomiphene as a treatment for persistent hypogonadism in males with prolactinomas. DESIGN: Open label, single-arm, prospective trial. 

*PATIENTS:* Fourteen adult hypogonadal males (testosterone <300 ng/dl and low/normal LH) with prolactinomas on DA, including seven with high prolactin (range: 29-1255 microg/l; median: 101 microg/l) despite maximal doses of DA. INTERVENTION: Clomiphene (50 mg/day orally) for 12 weeks. MEASURES: Testosterone, estradiol, LH, FSH, and prolactin were measured before and 10 days, 4, 8, and 12 weeks after clomiphene. Erectile function, sperm analysis, body composition, and metabolic profiles were evaluated before and after clomiphene. 

*RESULTS:* Ten patients (71%), five hyperprolactinemic and two normoprolactinemic, responded to clomiphene (testosterone >300 ng/dl). Testosterone levels increased from 201+/-22 to 457+/-37 ng/dl, 436+/-52, and 440+/-47 ng/dl at 4, 8, and 12 weeks respectively (0.001<P<0.01). Estradiol increased significantly and peaked at 12 weeks. LH increased from 1.7+/-0.4 to 6.2+/-2.0 IU/l, 4.5+/-0.7, and 4.6+/-0.7 IU/l at 4, 8, and 12 weeks respectively (0.001<P<0.05). FSH levels increased in a similar fashion. Prolactin levels remained unchanged. Erectile function improved (P<0.05) and sperm motility increased (P<0.05) in all six patients with asthenospermia before clomiphene. 

*CONCLUSIONS:* Clomiphene restores normal testosterone levels and improves sperm motility in most male patients with prolactinomas and persistent hypogonadism under DA therapy. Recovery of gonadal function by clomiphene is independent of prolactin levels.

PMID: 19359408 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 9, 2010)

*Basal prolactin and the behaviour of the gonadotrophins, testosterone, androstenedione, estradiol, and the sex-hormone-binding globulin during stimulation with clomiphene in subjects with spermatogenic disorders.*

Bolufer P, Rodriguez A, Antonio P, Bosch E, Peiró T.

To clarify the significance of clomiphene test in spermatogenic disorders, it was performed on three groups of subjects: 10 with normozoospermia, 29 with oligozoospermia, and 11 with azoospermia. Two basal blood samples were drawn five days apart; prolactin, FSH, LH, estradiol, testosterone, androstenedione and sex-hormone-binding globulin were determined. 100 mg of clomiphene per day were administered for eleven consecutive days; another sample was drawn on the eleventh day and all the basal parameters, except prolactin, were determined. It may be concluded from the results: a) All the parameters studied increased significantly after clomiphene; and b) Testosterone levels obtained after clomiphene, as well as the increases in this hormone during the test and the ratio delta T/delta LH, were significantly lower in the oligozoospermic group. This finding suggests a decrease in the testicular androgenic function of this group.

PMID: 3937739 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## timeswift (Feb 19, 2011)

*great posts..*

thanks for the info on clomid sounds like i can't go without it..


----------



## ROID (Feb 19, 2011)

Could you use Clomid during you cycle  for itchy nips ?

A guy I know looked it up in a physicians book and he told me clomid will break down synthetic testosterone. Something to do with the cholesterol.


----------

